# Picture in picture



## Flo... (24 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Une des grandes nouveautés annoncée pour tvOS 14 était le mode picture in picture, cependant malgré la mise à jour il m'est impossible de l'utiliser sur toutes mes applis (myCanal, Netflix, Prime Video, Disney+, Okoo...) Est-ce normal ?? Je sais que c'était déjà disponible sur l'application Apple TV, mais tvOS 14 n'était-il pas censé élargir cette possibilité à toutes les apps ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## maxou56 (2 Octobre 2020)

Flo... a dit:


> Est-ce normal ?? Je sais que c'était déjà disponible sur l'application Apple TV, mais tvOS 14 n'était-il pas censé élargir cette possibilité à toutes les apps ?


Bonjour,
Oui, il faut une MAJ des apps, donc c'est au bon vouloir des dévelopeurs.


```
La fonctionnalité « Image dans l’image » est compatible avec l’app Apple TV et certaines apps tierces.*
* Adressez-vous au développeur des apps pour obtenir des détails.
```

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT210525


----------

